# North Jersey Orchid Show



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Paphiopedilum Angela. It was very nice! leaves and all.
I was never into this, but now I want it. this very same one. impossible. 












I loved these leaves! Flower was meh~






Miltoniopsis Lynn Waihee. The fragrance was out of this world!!!











Coelogyne Jannine Banks 'Snow White HCC/AOS'











This Cymbidium was among my favorite!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Very well grown specimen. I've never seen one this size with such clean leaves. Not to mention, the scent was very strong all around this plant.











Dreamy color, but crappy photo! sorry. haha






Another crappy shot of stunningly colored flower.
This was a real eye catcher!






Neostylis Pinky. I want this dark variety.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice insigne. large and thick substance!






Now Piping Rock Orchids.

Very subtle scent





















That liemianum was very large!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Non orchid, but interesting one.

Miniature nepenthes.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice show. Thanks for posting these beauties here


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2017)

great photos, thanks.
That Angela is very good.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice, the Paph Angela got an AOS award.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice flowers and pics, ty

I wasn't able to take day off for clerking like last year, may go this afternoon
The place that had nepenthes, did they have sundew? My two plants from virginia had fungus gnat hitchhikers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

No, but Marlows Orchids had pinguicula.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice Paph. sukhakulii (Piping Rock?). Was it pulled for AOS judging?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

I didn't check for awards, but I thought the middle one was very nice. 
Maybe Eric can answer you on that when he sees this.

I just shop first, then start walking around looking at the beautiful & odd flowers. 
The whole room smelled really good. 

Everytime I see Glen's table, I just want to grab the whole table and run away! lol


----------



## fibre (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the pics!

This P. Angela is really an outstanding example of its grex!


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 15, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Nice Paph. sukhakulii (Piping Rock?). Was it pulled for AOS judging?



The sukhakulii is from Piping Rock but I don't think it was pulled for judging.


----------



## troy (Jan 15, 2017)

What did you get?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2017)

I only saw the end of judging, no suhk.


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you for the nice tour Happy. I enjoyed it. Of course. Paph. Angela got
an AOS award. It's named after me!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2017)

I prebought a phrag manzurii x besseae flava from main street mike, pick up in a few months when it gets bigger



Saw this in a display, now need one!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2017)

What is it, Quintal's Pink?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2017)

Uhhh, not tellin'!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2017)

a phrag manzurii x besseae flava 

I almost bought one just for the sheer size! I was told that's the mature size??

There were two, and one was good and the other one looked well,...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2017)

Was told the two seedlings are about 60% size


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks. So, still very small plant. good luck with yours!


----------



## abax (Jan 16, 2017)

Charles, I want one too.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2017)

*a couple more...*


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2017)

and I really liked this paph but I doubt it is correctly labeled.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2017)

abax said:


> Charles, I want one too.





I'll be visiting his greenhouse, I could ask mike if he could grow one up for you as well

... the problem with going to see his greenhouse is finding more plants than my budget and space would allow for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

